# A few peperomias for ID.



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I got these cuttings a few weeks back from a buddy and completely forgot what they are. Can someone id these for me?

1.








2.








3.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Bump. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

That last one looks like P. puteolata.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep that looks like it. Thanks! Any one wanna take a shot at the others? I think the first MIGHT be mini red tree but ive never seen it in person.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

middle one looks like peperomia verschaffeltii?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The last one llooks like sp. Blanca Verda


----------

